# HCPCS code for Laminaria



## t.rock.tara (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Everybody,

Does anyone know if there is a HCPCS code for laminaria (stick)? I have the CPT for insertion but no code for the laminaria. Any help would be appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## thythaot (Sep 21, 2009)

*Bill for laminaria*

Hi, 

This website might help. Good luck,
http://files.medi-cal.ca.gov/pubsdoco/newsroom/newsroom_9857_4.asp

Jeslyn CPC


----------



## t.rock.tara (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you, Jeslyn!! Very nice, I appreciate all your help!!


----------

